# Sat 4/7 and Sun 4/8 Group Text



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

This is for boats that will be on the lake fishing. Please pm me phone number, day(s) fishing and handle. I will put together a group text for each day. I just ask that you will share info while on the lake as we will also be texting our successful locations and and programs as the day goes on. Last time we did this it was a bit confusing doing 2 days so im doing ine for each day and see if that works better. Good luck to everyone fishing this weekend, Hogs On to All


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

7406495052 I’ll be out sun for sure hopefully for sat as well so if you want add me to both days I’ll be out of wild wings but headed further west


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sent number in PM. I'll be out Sunday, happy to share info. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don’t know to pm but I’ll be out Saturday and Sunday on 79. 6145846056 Britton is the handle. Fish on!


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

PM sent to you.


----------



## Fishnguy117 (Apr 6, 2016)

If a PM is "starting a conversation?" i sent you one with my details


----------



## crown330 (Nov 18, 2013)

330 423-3111 Saturday and Sunday. Crown. Also on channel 79. Thanks


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

216-338-3459 fishing Sat/Sun outta 6396 Green Cove jig only got 5 today see Apr 5-8 post for more details.


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Will be out sunday and would love to be added to the group text. Boat name is Crack of Dawn and phone is 4408321178! Thanks and looking forward to getting after it!!!


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

My apologies to everyone about the delay and putting together Saturday's group text I will have it done late tonight since I had to work a double shift today but it will be up by early a.m.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm in for Sunday
3304174zero78
ch 79
mazuriks


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> i'm in for Sunday
> 3304174zero78
> ch 79
> mazuriks


Please add me for Sat and Sun 260 224 4663


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------



## mike vorderstrasse (Feb 8, 2017)

Just arrived from Colorado and will be here all week on South Bass. 720-203-0144. Mike V


----------



## Suitcase (Sep 24, 2007)

If it's not too late add me 3173310388


----------



## Suitcase (Sep 24, 2007)

Suitcase said:


> If it's not too late add me 3173310388


Both Saturday and Sunday


----------



## dutchmen (Mar 30, 2013)

Not getting there till Sun. but would to be added if possible Sat. also to know where to go
6059994824 handle crawler


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

If you joined the saturday text and are not receiving messages...please verify phone number asap


----------



## JBD's Regina Marie (Jun 11, 2016)

444fish said:


> If you joined the saturday text and are not receiving messages...please verify phone number asap


Getting them just fine... Searay John = JBD


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

I will be out sunday, and happy to work with the group. 330-808-9853


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishnguy117 said:


> If a PM is "starting a conversation?" i sent you one with my details


This is correct, a PM (Personal Message) is a carry over term from the last platform used here. "Starting a conversation", equals the same.


----------



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I’d like to be added to group text if possible for Sunday. Mazuriks 419)234-3811 Mike H. Thanks


----------



## dutchmen (Mar 30, 2013)

dutchmen said:


> Not getting there till Sun. but would to be added if possible Sat. also to know where to go
> 6059994824 handle crawler


If you could add me might be able to fish yet tonight


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If anyone is short handed, I could fill a seat on Sunday. Call 419-230-8314.


----------



## Todd Searles (Dec 18, 2016)

Please add me I posted earlier but haven't received any text ?? 260 224 4663


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Anybody from the Saturday crew do any good?


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> If anyone is short handed, I could fill a seat on Sunday. Call 419-230-8314.


Wish I didn’t have to work tomorrow or could call off! I’d take you out just to pick your brain for knowledge all day Jim!

444fish- thanks for adding me, didn’t get done with wrestling until much later than I hoped and didn’t make it out this evening. Hopefully later this week or next weekend!


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't do much here. Ran about 50 miles and 2 launches. Plenty of clean water just couldn't get the numbers


----------



## Marcher (Apr 23, 2015)

Water temperature?


----------



## JBD's Regina Marie (Jun 11, 2016)

Jim Stedke said:


> If anyone is short handed, I could fill a seat on Sunday. Call 419-230-8314.


Did you find a ride yet? We have 4 so far but could use a quality fisherman like yourself. Plan to head out 8am from Catawba Bay. Call me if you want in 330-990-5352.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone find the fish Saturday? Not looking for specifics.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

JBD, I appreciate the offer, but I didn't see the post early enough to make it happen. I hope you guys get into them and make me jealous Thanks again be safe and have fun. Catch a big one for me.


----------



## springer76 (Dec 22, 2012)

Found a active school of fish out by Kellys Island...speed 1.3 to 1.5mpg...bandits...88,105,and 125 worked for us...just kept trolling a small area...ended up with 5 we were pleased with that...


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Good job. Way to make the most out of a tuff day.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

nice job! Those are some nice fish.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

crestliner TS said:


> nice job! Those are some nice fish.


Jim...Others.. anyone trying to jig them up on the reefs yet...? Water temp this weekend...? Thx AH2


----------



## JBD's Regina Marie (Jun 11, 2016)

aquaholic2 said:


> Jim...Others.. anyone trying to jig them up on the reefs yet...? Water temp this weekend...? Thx AH2


several jiggers did very well today. 43 degrees. I wish I had jigged.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

3 man limit in less than ideal conditions on Locust Reef. All nice jacks. Combination of blades and hair. Water temp 39.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I had 38/39 degrees in that area too today and the morning was definitely less than ideal conditions.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Michigan Sea Grant has the temp around the reefs at about 39 degrees


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

41 on my graph


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

38 for me. We also jigged up a 3 man limit on locust and Toussaint


----------



## JBD's Regina Marie (Jun 11, 2016)

crestliner TS said:


> Michigan Sea Grant has the temp around the reefs at about 39 degrees


My gauge must be off, I was surprised water came up 5 degrees since Good Friday


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

We got 5 today, 1 at 9lb, 1 at 6lb. All on Bandits 80-150’ back at 1.3-1.6. The water was lightly stained and read 41 in the morning and 43 in the afternoon on both Lowrances.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

We went 3 for 5, 2 on Flicker Minnow 80 back, 1 on bandit 100 back, both purple with white bellys, 1.0 to 1.4 mph. NW side of Kelleys, 26-33 fow


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

we went 4 for 4, 3 on p-10,s 30/30 one on a green flash reef runner back 110' slow bite,one side of our boards were in Canadian waters one side in ohio east of n.bass in 40-41 fow.couldn,t get the higher fish to bite.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

By the way...the is sucked this morning!!


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Ice...sorry


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Spongebrain said:


> Ice...sorry


we started off jigging my line kept freezing to the rod guides


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Similar story for me. Started near Locust Reef in the morning and jigged up a few with a 3/4 oz hair jig, John Deere green. Fish seemed to be on top of the reef, 11-15 fow. Made a move later to Toussaint and got the rest of our 2 man limit and a few more we threw back. They seemed to like the blade bait better there, chrome/blue or chrome/purple. Water temp was reading 39*, clarity was pretty low, but not muddy, just stained. Biggest fish was 25", the rest were 16-17"


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Twister Tail 14 said:


> Similar story for me. Started near Locust Reef in the morning and jigged up a few with a 3/4 oz hair jig, John Deere green. Fish seemed to be on top of the reef, 11-15 fow. Made a move later to Toussaint and got the rest of our 2 man limit and a few more we threw back. They seemed to like the blade bait better there, chrome/blue or chrome/purple. Water temp was reading 39*, clarity was pretty low, but not muddy, just stained. Biggest fish was 25", the rest were 16-17"


Thank you brave "scouts" for the great posts....the rest of us followers will have a much better chance at a few this weekend when the war games begin.....AH2


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Interesting night ranger with you fishing on the line.Wonder what the rule would be for boat in US waters and trolling lines on the Canadian side.Lol


----------

